# White lotion like discharge



## amandakelley

I've been getting a little bit of a creamy white lotion-like discharge. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## x__amour

It's totally normal to have an increase of discharge in pregnancy. You're totally fine! But if you're worried, don't hesitate to call your doctor! :thumbup:


----------



## amandakelley

x__amour said:


> It's totally normal to have an increase of discharge in pregnancy. You're totally fine! But if you're worried, don't hesitate to call your doctor! :thumbup:

Thanks. I wasn't really worried about what it was, I was just curious if maybe it could be some of the plug. I've been looking for it, ha ha. I want him to be here already! 

My due date is on Monday and I've had some contractions, but haven't really had my show yet. :(


----------



## x__amour

Ooh, it's especially common the closer you get to your due date! Wear some panty liners if especially uncomfortable! :thumbup:


----------



## stephx

It's totally normal- just because you have so many extra hormones right now :)

And I never lost my plug and had a show or anything, and my girly came at 39+5 so good luck he'll be here before you know it! X


----------



## amy_mum2be

Yeah like the rest said.. its normal.. i worried when it first happened so i asked my midwife but nothin to worry about :-D xx


----------



## HarlaHorse

amandakelley said:


> I've been getting a little bit of a creamy white lotion-like discharge. Does anyone know what this is?

If down theres really itchy and sore, it could be thrush.


----------



## lily123

Sounds like it could be your plug :)


----------

